# port st joe



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Mitch and I went to PSJ for annual holiday fishing vacation. 10 full days on the water fishing with wonderful locals.Terrific weather however not cold enough for the specs to enter the intercoastal waterway. Water tempsstarted at 59 degrees and rose daily. We caught many shorts with a few keepers (specs and reds) and tons of sheepies and monster croakers. Each night, we delighted in wonderful, freshly caught gourmet dinners cooked over outdoor flame. Mitch had to return to work midweek, and I was joined by my son Adam and his friend Chad for a couple of daysof fishing. I captured hundred of wonderful sunsets while we were camping at Presnells. Please enjoy a few of the many sunsets along with a couple of fishing shots. Till next year....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great time had by all and I love them sheepiesespeciallywhen Karon tosses em'in her special chowder recipe..oh my gawd it's good!!!

Glad you had a great time and you may want to considerthe area just further down the road during the summerfor dem' scallops..Lots of fun!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip... great pics!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good post on the fishing......PSJ as you call it used to be a well kept secret, but it does offer almost everything to the sportsman. Better grouper fishing, diving, scalloping, sambar deer hunts, and less tourists in the offseason....My dad still lives on the cape and when I am not there, I wish I was.....Did u catch that red in the canal down from the bridge??? We always do well there for flounder,specs, and reds...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Hope to make a trip there in the spring.Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I love to be on the water in Port St. Joe. The water around and behind Blacks Island seems to always be Tap Water Clear. I love that place. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you try Eagle Harbor for Specs? May have to trailer over to Apalach next year.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks folks. I literally have a hundred sunset pics fromthe vacation. Every night wasjust a masterpiece in the sky. But back to fishing. All were caught in intercoastal. We put in at White City. Fished from either side of boat lift and past the T to the bridge. We caught 100's of short specs and reds...REALLY and daily. It was unbelievable how many we caught and so few that were legal size. All fun and quickly released til later. The funny thing is that we only buy live shrimp when we are there (rarely buy locally as we catch our own bait). I did take our favorite PFF'r bait trap and caught pins and bull minnows. Couldn't catch anything on them?>?>? But we kept the economy going at the shrimp stores. Another funny: we shop various bait stores and when ordering 5 dozen, each place (and various employees) count them differently WAY differently. Actually, i tried to keep in mind those with the "high" count.


----------

